# Garage Sale Finds



## skeeter629 (Oct 8, 2010)

I found this mixer at an estate auction today. It was never taken out of the box before. Not bad for $3.00.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 9, 2010)

Score!

I have one but don't know what is used as the "stirrer". Is that what that little pill looking thing is? Some sort of plastic coating a piece of ferrous metal?


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats right Chumbawamba, if you didn't get a stirer with yours they are available on fleecebay.


----------



## skeeter629 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes Chumbawamba, the little pill looking item is the stirrer. It is a plastic coated magnet. The other white item also is a magnet on one end. I tested it with a cup of water and it works great.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 9, 2010)

Aha. A magnet on a stick to pick up the stirring pill 

I was thinking to just use a mouse ball (from an old(er) mechanical mouse). It's usually a rubber coated iron ball. I assumed the magnet was inside the base of the unit and would stir with whatever metallic object was in the beaker.

That brings up another question: assuming the magnet is in fact in the base, if you had an iron solution (say FeCl3) would it stir itself without the need of a magnetic pill?

Anyway, I'll have to check to see how my unit actually works.


----------



## skeeter629 (Oct 9, 2010)

Upon closer inspection of mine, there is a magnet inside the unit as well. If the old mouse ball doesn't work or hold up, martyn was right, there are mixing bars availabe on ebay. Search for magnetic mixer.


----------

